# Can You Help Me Find Mango Seed Oil?



## xoticsoaps (Dec 20, 2014)

I was working on a recipe late last night and I accidentally picked Mango Seed *Oil* instead of Mango Seed *Butter*. I didn't realize it until an hour or two ago. After I discovered this, I initially thought that they were the same, but when I checked back on Soapcalc.net I found that they have different properties. 

Since I like the specs of the recipe with the Mango Seed Oil rather than the butter, I was hoping someone else on this forum uses it or could tell me where I could buy it. Hopefully a place that doesn't require me to buy a drum, ton, or keg of oil.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Dec 20, 2014)

I may have read this wrong.  You ask for mango seed oil in one part and mango butter in the other.  You can buy both from Amazon in lower amounts though.


----------



## xoticsoaps (Dec 22, 2014)

Earthen_Step said:


> I may have read this wrong.  You ask for mango seed oil in one part and mango butter in the other.  You can buy both from Amazon in lower amounts though.



In the first part I said I picked oil instead of butter by mistake when creating the recipe. But, I asked about the mango seed oil, which you can't find on amazon.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Dec 22, 2014)

Isn't mango seed oil and mango kernel oil the same thing?

If so here is an 8oz bottle on amazon.

Here is another: gardenstatenaturals


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 23, 2014)

Earthen_Step said:


> Isn't mango seed oil and mango kernel oil the same thing?




Yes they are


----------

